# John Deere 1980's 8440 articulated



## edwardbaron (Aug 29, 2013)

Please help! We have clutch system oil pressure problems. With the clutch normally engaged we have 160psi at the clutch valve housing and no problems, but on immediate depressing of the clutch pedal the pressure drops to zero on clutch and transmission lube pressure. I split the tractor to renewed the seals on the clutch piston not realising until I got in there that it's piston pressure on for clutch engaged, so seals must of been previously been fine. I have cleaned and inspected the clutch pressure valve housing and found nothing obvious. I did check the non return under the cab floor and looked ok. Any pointers, as I'm seriously scratch my head?


----------

